# Spouse Permit Application



## Vlh1985 (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am recently married and want to apply for a new visa as my study visa is just about to expire. So I can apply for work I understand a spouse permit would be the best as a relatives permit I cannot work on. (I know I need to apply for an endorsement on the spouse permit, to work) 

Can anyone tell me if the application from HA for a spouse permit is different to the relatives permit application form? I know when applying for temporary res/relatives permit the form they give you is the BI-1738.

I don't want to apply then be told that it was the wrong form and I cannot work, even though I requested a spouse permit.

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, it is the same, a Spousal Visa is a type of Relative's Visa.

If you make an application at Home Affairs, they show go through it with you and see if you used the wrong form.


----------



## Vlh1985 (May 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------

